

This iPhone 6 Feature Will Change Weather Forecasting - cryptoz
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/09/16/iphone_6_and_6_plus_both_have_barometers_that_could_help_crowdsource_hyperlocal.html?

======
josefresco
Didn't / don't many Android phones ship with this same hardware?

~~~
cryptoz
Correct. Many of them do, primarily for GPS elevation and indoor altitude
related reasons. The thing is, a massive, dense network is needed for weather
forecasting, as that solution requires hundreds of millions of barometers.

So the barometer in the iPhone isn't crazy news on an individual level...but
it dramatically increases the availability of live atmosphere data.

------
melissavarela
A nice one!

